# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  How do you say...

## WritingRuthlessly

How do you say...
1: My pet
2: My love
3: Little one
...in Russian? 
Ps. What's a term of endearment in Russian that could be used both romantically and not/ what would the translation of that be in English?
PPs. I need to know how this is pronounced, not spelled.
PPPs. All of this needs to be in masculine form in Russian...

----------


## Ленивец

1. 

> How do you say...

 1: My pet 
There's no a Russian word which directly corresponds to 'pet'. Instead a name of a specific appropriate animal would be used. In the masuline form e.g. "медвежонок" med-veh-zhoh-nock (a baby bear) "тигрёнок" tee-gryo-nock (a baby tiger), "львёнок" (a baby lion don't know how to transliterate), "зайчик" zi-chick (baby hare). In fact any name of an animal could be used given that (1) it's masculine, (2) comparing a man to the animal is complimentary (The beas are considered very strong, but clumsy, while tigers are strong and agile. lion are like tigers but also noble. These evaluations are culture-specific and subjective, of course). 
We can  also add another endearment suffixes to strenghten: 
med-veh-zhoh-noh-check
tee-gryo-noh-check
zi-cheesh-kuh 
2: My love
Любимый "lyu-bee-myi" (the m is hard). The vowel next to it is absent in English while it is in Gaelic, if it can help. 
3: Little one
Малыш "muh-lysh" (the l is hard) 
2. 

> What's a term of endearment in Russian that could be used both romantically and not/ what would the translation of that be in English?

 Please give an English example, I'm afraid I can't get what you mean.

----------


## WritingRuthlessly

Well, "baby" could be used both ways, sometimes.

----------


## Ленивец

I can think only of "дорогой" (darling) dor-rou-goi (masc., adj) In informal style a man can address another (acquianted) man like that. Or a mother would routinely address a son like that. It can be used in romantic relationships also.

----------

